

How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Coding Conventions - nikosmar
http://www.dotnetcodegeeks.com/2012/06/how-i-learned-to-stop-worrying-and-love.html

======
inturbidus
Even though this post is short, it covers something that I feel like purists
often ignore. The overarching goal of the code is more important than the
syntactic "impurifications." Readability is important; having a similar path
to your team is important; spacing is of relative little importance in
comparison to these other goals. Getting things done, completed, or shipped is
what we all strive to.

